# Mary Anne must be dehydrated?



## ascott (Nov 15, 2011)

You know, I think we should all pitch in and send Mary Anne a case of water and a wading pool--I think she needs to soak....I have noticed she does not seem to be have bouts of laughter and pee'g lately, I am truly concerned.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2011)

Frankly I thought she'd read my Sugar Glider thread and end up in the hospital...maybe that's what happened why she didn't post...


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 15, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly I thought she'd read my Sugar Glider thread and end up in the hospital...maybe that's what happened why she didn't post...



that's got to be it


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 16, 2011)

I wouldn't want to get her a pool.
If she soaked too much she'd end up drowning herself next time she did end up peeing!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> I wouldn't want to get her a pool.
> If she soaked too much she'd end up drowning herself next time she did end up peeing!!!



So instead of just a golden shower, she would have a golden drowning? Yuckeeee! You know guys, this entire thread is kinda pissy.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Blahahahahhahahha I love you guys!!!! Blahahahahahahahahhaa

I was trying to be a good girl, I see where that got me sheesh!!! 

I am a okay a little wet because my depends leaked, but ok!!! 

I really do love you guys, you seriously made my day and I will be laughing about this all day!!! 

So here is how my day will go:

me: hahhahahahha
little kid: Mrs. B why are you laughing?
me: I was thinking of something funny that happened today
little kid: why?
me: some friends were being silly because I laugh and pee my pants
little kid: why?
me: it just happens when things are Really funny
little kid: why don't you go potty before you laugh?
me: ok I'll try that
little kid: your mommy can bring you a change of clothes I can help you in the bathroom.
me: awww honey you are sweet
little kid: no Mrs.B I don't want to have to tell my mommy you always pee your pants, it's a bad choice, and you can get a rash....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Hahahaha! From the mouth of babes... NOT YOU JACQUI!!! I'm talking about the kids... Settle down Cougar.... Meowwww!


----------



## ascott (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't forget to let the little chicklets know that you already have big girl di dies.......LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 16, 2011)

Well... I guess we know how Terry feels about this whole conversation!!! LOL


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Well... I guess we know how Terry feels about this whole conversation!!! LOL



Excellent.... I was afraid I had been too subtle.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 16, 2011)

What a funny thread..


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Excellent.... I was afraid I had been too subtle.



I don't think that is possible for you, Kiddo.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Nov 16, 2011)

Since she's gone we can gossip about her and she won't even know >! just kidding


----------



## ascott (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL....I am curious how her school day went with the silent laughing and all??? lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent.... I was afraid I had been too subtle.
> ...



_Whatever_ do you mean, ma'am?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I see you guys have been busy this afternoon!  You guys are a riot!! I love it!!! 

It went a little different than I expected:

Little kid:Mrs. B. why are you making a funny noise when you walk?
me: no, I am not
little kid: yes, I can hear it, it goes crinkle, crinkle, see you sound like that
little kid: why are you so crinkly when I hug you?
me: it's ok
little kid: why?
me: don't worry
little kid: my granny makes that same sound, do you know her?


----------



## ascott (Nov 16, 2011)

LMAO......Now I think I need to borrow some of those hot granny drawers......LOL


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAAH.

Oh dear. Lend me the mop, i've just done a Mary Anne and made a mess all over the floor!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

Steph, welcome to the club!!

Guess what I am pyramiding too!! Blahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

Pyramiding? Huh? I'm confused now!


Wow only 20 and already in the "**** ya pants when you laugh" club! Hahaha


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Is pyramiding like "pitching a tent"?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

Steph....... boobies, chi chi's, ta ta's...........

It's a good club, don't worry!  



AnthonyC said:


> Is pyramiding like "pitching a tent"?


Yep, and I keep mine in!! Don't wanna scare anyone.....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

You've only just grown your boobies :O
That explains everything!! There's hope for me to pyramid more yet  hahahahah


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Haha... OMG! I've never heard THAT expression for THAT before! Love it! HAHA! 



Torty Mom said:


> Steph....... boobies, chi chi's, ta ta's...........
> 
> It's a good club, don't worry!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

I like pyramiding... Nothing like a cold room with a bunch of ladies...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always been preferential to:
Ding! Turkey's done!
or
God, Lady! Will you turn those high beams off you're blinding me!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

Now I'm really confused?! 
WHAT?!



AnthonyC said:


> I've always been preferential to:
> Ding! Turkey's done!
> or
> God, Lady! Will you turn those high beams off you're blinding me!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not touching this one, Jacqui. She is your apprentice... She's all yours! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Now I'm really confused?!
> WHAT?!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

You said it, you deal with it. 
Now tell me!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Not a chance there Posh Spice! You're going to have to get help from your tag-team partner on this one! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> You said it, you deal with it.
> Now tell me!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry if your calling me her tag team partner, I am on the serious Mod duty side today.  Guys, while I know I for one have had a lot of fun these last few days, we do need to ease up on the "adult" type talk... atleast for a few days (if we can manage that long. ). What we are finding funny, others are not appreciating. So let's cool it a bit, okay? Please.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh heck, are you saying somebody is complaining about this silly stuff? Just tell them not to look if it bothers them. They don't have to read every freakin thread after all! It sure is better than all that fighting...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh heck, are you saying somebody is complaining about this silly stuff? Just tell them not to look if it bothers them. They don't have to read every freakin thread after all! It sure is better than all that fighting...



Maggie I have to agree.
I understand the forum has some underaged people on here etc but if they don't like the content of the threads than they do not have to read them.
There have been a few threads I have not liked the discussions of but I just ignore them and go to the threads I am interested in and want to be involved in.

That said Jacqui is only doing her job and therefore I completely understand her telling us to calm it. 

I just feel people should think before they complain. Think carefully about the fact that they don't have to even look at the thread and about how they will ruin our fun. After all it is just a bit of fun and a laugh and not everyone is going to like what everyone else puts that is life. You can't complain every time you see, hear or read something you don't like. It's selfish and very inconsiderate to not think of other people. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean someone else does.

At the same time I do completely understand that we need to take into account other people in some of the things we say but the odd thread like this one is not exactly us being inconsiderate. We try to keep threads like this to a minimum.


----------



## ascott (Nov 17, 2011)

What did the the little duck say to his rabbit friend?

You quack me up!!!!!

Ok so I brought some clean in and it washed away the bad.....lol . Are we good again? Clean play ground again.....lol


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

haha Angela.
That made me laugh so much!

I have a good one. Only some of you will get it though. It took me a while to twig on!

A skeleton walks into a bar and says to the bar tender,
"can I have a beer and a mop, please"

I'll leave that one to see who gets it!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 17, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> haha Angela.
> That made me laugh so much!
> 
> I have a good one. Only some of you will get it though. It took me a while to twig on!
> ...



Hahaha I get it! Took me a minute!


----------



## ascott (Nov 17, 2011)

Steph....got it and laughed hard.....good one

A hooker a donkey and a tortoise walk into a bar and sit at the bar...the bartender walks over and says...what is this a joke???


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

A man walks into a bar....... ouch! 


hahahah!! oh dear. I see this quickly becoming a jokes thread.
Highly amusing though and lightens the mood


----------



## ascott (Nov 17, 2011)

Steph you are absolutely correct....so let's bring it back on topic; Mary anne 

So I know why the skeleton asked for the beer and mop....Mary Anne must have been his date! !!!!!!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

hahahaha!!

Yep, he must have been a funny guy then!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 17, 2011)

I must admit, y'all are pretty funny, and quick! I am always 3 posts behind...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

ascott said:


> Steph you are absolutely correct....so let's bring it back on topic; Mary anne
> 
> So I know why the skeleton asked for the beer and mop....Mary Anne must have been his date! !!!!!!!!



I like that answer!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

ascott said:


> Steph you are absolutely correct....so let's bring it back on topic; Mary anne
> 
> So I know why the skeleton asked for the beer and mop....Mary Anne must have been his date! !!!!!!!!



Blahahahahahahahaaaaa I feel like I'm 3 days behind!!! You guys are sooooo cute!! Love ya!!!


----------

